# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Lịch trình du lịch tự túc Bangkok với 4 triệu đồng - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Với 3 ngày 2 đêm, bạn có thể đến những điểm tiêu biểu ở thủ đô Thái Lan, ăn những món truyền thống và tìm hiểu về cuộc sống của người dân.* 

Lịch trình cụ thể sau đây sẽ là một gợi ý thích hợp với bạn. 
*
Ngày 1*

Tham quan Cung điện Grand Palace



Cung điện Grand Palace.
Cung điện được xây dựng vào năm 1782 và là nơi cư ngụ của đức vua Thái Lan đã 150 năm. Nơi đây là địa điểm tham quan nổi tiếng nhất Bangkok với những ngôi chùa vàng rất đẹp. Đến với Chính điện, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những trạm trổ trang trí tinh xảo, những bức tượng Phật đã xuất hiện từ cách đây 600 năm. Lưu ý, bạn không được mặc váy ngắn và áo cộc khi vào đây.

_Giá vé: 450.000 đồng, bao gồm vé vào cung Vimanmek và Sảnh Ngai Vàng Abhisek Dusit._

*Tham quan Wat Arun*

Còn được gọi là Đền Rạng Đông, ngôi đền lộng lẫy này nằm bên bờ sông Chao Phraya và quyến rũ du khách với những tòa tháp, bậc thang tinh xảo, tỉ mỉ. Những người đủ sức leo hết các bậc thang này sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố và cung điện. Tòa tháp cao nhất đền có độ cao 70 m và tỏa ánh lấp lánh khi nắng chiếu vào, nhờ những mảnh kính màu và sứ.

_Giá vé: 90.000 đồng_

*Tham quan đường Khao San*


Sẽ thật thiếu sót nếu bạn không ghé qua đường Khao San, trung tâm của khách du lịch bụi, từng xuất hiện trên bộ phim The Beach của ngôi sao Leonardo DiCaprio. Đây là nơi mà nền văn minh phương Đông và phương Tây giao thoa với nhau. Bạn có thể tới đây thưởng thức món Pad Thai (23.000 đồng) nổi tiếng, dạo quanh các sạp hàng, mua cam với giá chỉ khoảng 15.000 đồng. Sau những chuyến tham quan mệt mỏi, hãy chăm sóc cơ thể với một suất massage chân giá rẻ ở Shewa Spa. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể bắt taxi từ quảng trường Siam đến đây với giá chỉ khoảng 70.000 đồng.

_Giá massage: 220.000 đồng/tiếng_

*Xem đấu võ Muay Thái ở MBK
*
Võ Muay Thái, môn thể thao của người Thái Lan, luôn khiến người dân nơi đây vô cùng phấn khích. Thông thường, để có vé ngồi xem vài hiệp đấu võ, bạn sẽ phải trả khoảng 900.000 đồng. Tuy nhiên, cứ vào 8 giờ tối thứ tư hàng tuần sẽ có các cuộc tỉ thí miễn phí tổ chức ở Trung tâm mua sắm MBK tại trung tâm thành phố. Đây không phải là hoạt động phục vụ du lịch thuần túy, mà thật sự mang tính chất quyết đấu vô cùng mạnh mẽ. Từ trạm BTS Nhà thi đấu quốc gia, bạn chỉ mất vài phút đi bộ là có thể đến được MBK.

_Giá vé: Miễn phí_

*Ăn uống trên đường Bangrak*

Hãy đến với Bangrak để thưởng thức các món đặc sản đường phố Thái Lan. Nơi đây đã có lịch sử lâu đời chuyên về ẩm thực với các món ăn chịu ảnh hưởng của Trung Quốc, Ấn Độ, châu Âu như gà rôti với ớt xanh, thịt lợn chiên giòn, cháo và các loại bánh. Trong số các quán ăn tại đây, phải kể tới Jok Prince chuyên phục vụ cháo và các món ăn kèm, hay Boonsap Thai Desserts, nổi lên với những món tráng miệng ngọt ngào từ sau Thế Chiến thứ 2. Ở Jok Prince, món ăn có giá từ 50.000 đồng, trong khi đó tại Boonsap Thai Dessert sẽ có giá từ khoảng 35.000 đồng/món.

*Ngày 2*
*
Tham quan công viên Lumphini*

Lấy tên theo nơi sinh của đức Phật ở Nepal, công viên rộng 500.000 m2 này là địa điểm thư giãn lý tưởng cho mọi người. Bạn sẽ được ngắm nghía những con thằn lằn vĩ đại sưởi nắng trên đường đi. Hoặc có thể thuê thảm (23.000 đồng) và thỏa sức đọc sách. Chiều tà, bạn cũng có thể tham gia vào những lớp học nhảy aerobics miễn phí diễn ra khắp nơi trong công viên.

_Giá vé: Miễn phí_

*Xem múa rối ở Nhà Nghệ sĩ (Baan Silapin)*

Nép mình ở Thonburi, Chao Phraya, Nhà Nghệ sĩ không dễ tìm, nhưng vô cùng thú vị. Căn nhà truyền thống bằng gỗ này mang phong cách mà bạn hiếm thấy được trong thành phố Bangkok hiện đại. Nhà đã có trên 200 tuổi và là nơi trình diễn các màn múa rối Thái hằng ngày (trừ thứ tư) trong khu vườn xinh đẹp tại đây. Mỗi ngày lại có một câu chuyện khác nhau dựa theo truyện cổ tích Thái, luôn thu hút được rất nhiều khán giả. Từ trạm tàu Wongwian Yai, mất khoảng 45.000 đồng để bắt taxi tới đây.

_Giá vé: Miễn phí_

*Tham quan chợ đêm Rod Fai*

Nằm ở vùng ngoại ô phía đông thành phố, đây là thiên đường dành cho các tín đồ hàng vintage và second hand. Trong không gian mở tại đây, có rất nhiều mặt hàng như mô hình siêu nhân, radio cũ, xe vespa, xe hơi cổ, thậm chí là cả một toa xe lửa. Du khách có thể lựa chọn món quà ưng ý độc đáo trong khi nhấm nháp một chút bia, một chút đồ ăn vặt kiểu Thái vô cùng vừa miệng. Từ trung tâm thành phố, bạn sẽ mất khoảng 90.000 đồng bắt taxi đến đây vì không có tuyến xe buýt nào chạy thẳng tới chợ.



Ăn uống tại đường Yaowarat
Yaowarat - phố Tàu của Bangkok – là thiên đường về ẩm thực. Ban ngày, nó cũng như mọi khu phố bình thường khác, nhưng khi đêm về, nó sẽ biến thành một biển đèn nhấp nháy những chữ viết tiếng Hoa, những nhà hàng chào mời thực khách đang đói lòng và phục vụ những bữa ăn ngon nhất thành phố, ví dụ như nhà hàng Je Jin Cockle Soi Texas chuyên bán trai sò, nhà hàng Gaeng Garee Nai Yong bán lẩu cà ri cay cùng với lạp xưởng, trứng luộc, thịt chần.

Giá của nhà hàng Je Jin Cockle Soi Texas vào khoảng 50.000 đồng/món, trong khi của Gaeng Garee Nai Yong là khoảng 52.000 đồng.

*Ngày 3

Tham gia lớp thiền miễn phí ở Wat Mahathat*

Bangkok có rất nhiều đền chùa, nhưng rất ít nơi mở các lớp dạy thiền như Wat Mahathat. Mỗi ngày, các nhà sư của đền đều mở lớp thiền đi và ngồi cho du khách. Đây là cơ hội tuyệt vời để hiểu thêm về văn hóa Thái Lan, học tập nghệ thuật tĩnh tâm.

*Tham quan chợ Chatuchak và Pratunam*

Chợ Pratunam là nơi bày bán quần áo sỉ với giá khá rẻ. Bạn có thể mặc cả, nhưng do giá đã thấp, độ chênh lệch sẽ không đáng là bao. Ngoài ra, chợ cuối tuần Chatuchak cũng thu hút khoảng 200.000 người vào mỗi cuối tuần chuyên bày bán quần áo, phục vụ massage có cà phê đá. Lời khuyên là bạn nên mang nhiều tiền mặt, vì hầu hết tiểu thương không cho quẹt thẻ và các cây ATM lại ở cách đấy khá xa.


Thử sức với Muay Thái*
*
Nếu bạn vẫn còn sung sức, hãy thử dành một buổi chiều học võ tại trại Muay Thái Luktupfah. Các huấn luyện viên sẽ làm cho bạn có được “Hổ Nhãn” đầy mạnh mẽ, đổ thật nhiều mồ hôi và học được một số từ Thái mới để nói về “đá” hoặc “khóa” chẳng hạn.
_
Phí: 360.000 đồng/buổi_

*Di chuyển từ sân bay Suvarnabhumi*

Hãy xuống tầng ngầm B – sân bay Suvarnabhumi và đi theo tàu Airport City Line. Chuyến tàu này có 6 trạm, kết thúc ở Phaya Thai. Tổng thời gian đi là 30 phút, giá vé sẽ từ 16.000 đến 40.000 đồng. Tàu chạy từ 6h sáng đến 12h đêm và thường xuyên có chuyến.

*Chi phí*


Nơi ở: Khách sạn Lub D tại Quảng trường Siam, nằm ở trung tâm khu vực mua sắm thời trang, có nhiều loại phòng với hệ thống wifi miễn phí. Địa chỉ: 925/9 đường Rama, Wang Mai, Pathumwan. Giá khoảng 700.000 đồng cho 2 đêm. 

Đồ ăn: khoảng 1,3 triệu đồng

Phương tiện đi lại: Khoảng 870.000 đồng bao gồm tiền taxi, tàu điện ngầm, tàu cao tốc, phà Chao Phraya và tàu máy bay

Vé vào cổng và các phí hoạt động: khoảng 1,1 triệu đồng để vào Cung điện lớn, Wat Arun, lớp Muay Thái, massage chân.

Tổng chi phí (không tính vé máy bay) khoảng 4 triệu đồng. Các hãng hàng không có chuyến bay Bangkok từ Hà Nội và TP HCM như Vietnam Airlines, Air Asia, Vietjet Air... đều có vé khuyến mại khoảng 2 triệu đồng (khứ hồi). 



Theo ngoisao

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------

